# saved the baby dove but i dont know if i am caring for it right



## imluvnit01 (Apr 16, 2011)

when i first found wilbur he wasnt even fully feathered yet and could barely walk. He didnt make any sounds, never moved, just sat there and looked sick. Couldnt get him to eat or anything. Several people told me he wouldnt make it. So i named him, that way atleast he would die with a name. 2 weeks later and he is fluffy, chubby, chirps alot and is starting to fly short distances. Once again several people have told me a few rules. 

1. do not handle him much, they dont like to be touched.
2. release him when he starts eating seeds
3. do not become attached because morning doves do not like human contact.

I am abit torn on what to do because, he flies directly to me everytime i open his cage. He lands on my head, drops down to my shoulder, cuddles with my cheek and sleeps. If i walk somewhere in the house he follows me. He wont let me put him down because when i do he just jumps back on me. He walks across me and my bf like we are family. He has no problem being near us, in fact he is abit too attached. lol 

It appears to me that releasing him would be cruel. He chirps at me like a mother, he comes to me when he is hungry, he sleeps cuddling up to me.. so am i cruel to keep him? or cruel to release him. 
ill attach a pic of what he looked like when i first found him.

View attachment 19444


----------



## imluvnit01 (Apr 16, 2011)

View attachment 19445


----------



## imluvnit01 (Apr 16, 2011)

What wilbur looks like now.. chubby and healthy.. and attached


----------



## Mitzi (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh you're so lucky to have him. I'm new to this site but I wouldn't release him. At this point he's way too trusting and bonded to you 2. He'd never make it in the wild. Too many hawks, cats, dogs and mean people. I bet if you asked Wilbur he'd tell you he wanted to stay. If you weren't meant to have him he wouldn't be there.


----------



## imluvnit01 (Apr 16, 2011)

i was thinking the same thing  welcome to the site hun, im new too


----------



## Anim3 Kitt3n 666 (Apr 16, 2011)

Well how about that! I kept one of my baby bluebars and she's 2 now. But she's a pigeon... I handled her a lot, shoulder trained her, and when she started eating seeds I squealed with joy.
Its really up to you. Birds are smarter than we think and Wilbur might like to be with you. Just remember when he grows up domesticated, he won't be able to live in the wild because he depends on human interaction and care. Like my bird.
Sorry for the long story, I thought it might help your decision!
I'm new too  I hope I helped!


----------



## imluvnit01 (Apr 16, 2011)

i feel the same. When wilbur does something cute i squeal with joy, and im starting to think he does just like being with me. he just sits next to me any chance he gets. and if i stand far away and wiggle my fingers he flies all the over to me and lands in my hands.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I agree that Wilbur is bonded to you and hope you keep him! Keep in mind that he may go through a stage we call the "teen age" when he will want to be more independent. It's kind of a blow to your ego when your best little buddy turns his back on you, so to speak! But you've got to keep loving him, even when he treats you like an alien! It gets better.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

In the middle of last year i was given a baby spotted turtle dove which came down from a palm tree that was being serverely pruned .....I didn't like the chances of him survivng because he was so young , anyway ........he survived and did those same things that your little bird does to you .I work night duty and used to fall into bed after feeding my birds after getting home in the morning and my little dove used to come to bed with me and sleep on my head ....he was so gorgeous .

I would suggest you try and keep him if you can , his chances of surviving in the wild would be pretty slim .

btw ......Wilbur is very cute & good luck


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I just wanted to add ....doveone52 was spot on ......my dove in the end would not let me pick him up anymore .......it was all on his terms when he came to me and right again it can be a bit of a blow to the ego ..... lol


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I would probably keep him too. The only hitch here is that you need to know that mourning doves are federally protected... If you get caught you could be in a bit of trouble. (fines, misdemeanor charges, etc.) http://www.fws.gov/laws/lawsdigest/migtrea.html

You might look at wildlife rehabbers in your area.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Is it possible that a person could apply for a permit of some description that would allow for it to be kept ??


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

because these birds are wild and migrate, they should have a soft release when ready.. They should not be kept as pets, because they are protected and are a wild bird.. It would be good to get a rehabber to help you with the soft release when they time comes..when they mature the do change.


----------



## imluvnit01 (Apr 16, 2011)

its horrible that someone could get fined just for aving an animal and keeping it because the animal bonded to you. He is still very young releasing him sounds cruel


----------



## sally&morgan (Aug 12, 2009)

you have gotta keep him, he's adorable!!!


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

imluvnit01 said:


> its horrible that someone could get fined just for aving an animal and keeping it because the animal bonded to you. He is still very young releasing him sounds cruel


Our country is stupid sometimes, huh? You can shoot and eat mourning doves, (with permit,) but you can't really get a permit (as far as I'm aware) to keep one as a pet unless you are a licensed rehabber which is a lengthy process. http://www.paws.org/become-rehabilitator.html http://www.wikihow.com/Become-a-Wildlife-Rehabilitator 

That's why I think you need help from an experienced rehabber. They'll keep you out of trouble, and keep your bird safe until he is ready to be released. If he is never ready to release, then a good rehabber will not release him.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

The law, in its majestic equality, forbids the rich as well as the poor to sleep under bridges, to beg in the streets, and to steal bread. Anatole France,


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

imluvnit01 said:


> its horrible that someone could get fined just for aving an animal and keeping it because the animal bonded to you. He is still very young releasing him sounds cruel


RELEASE WHEN READY!

The opposite of cruel my dear, you have to think this bird is not a domesticated species,
.. they migrate and have a life that only they know and understand..we did not create this bird for a pet.. it is God's wild creature and should stay that way... That is if it is healthy.. non releasables have to be kept..but still all their needs have to be met as good as possible.. their wild life is hard to recreate in a captive situation.. they migrate, they choose a mate and make nests and raise babies so we have more wild doves.. they eat in pairs.. they migrate in big flocks..and know the change of the seasons. They fly far and wide.. why would you want to take that away from them.. it is their life...

what would happen if we were allowed to just pluck wild animals out from the wild and make pets of them.. I do not like the thought of that..so if you let one person do it,you have to let the rest... I think it is wonderful how people can care and take care of a wild bird/s .. but it will mature and needs to be released to is true home.. If they are healthy.


----------



## imluvnit01 (Apr 16, 2011)

I can see your point. But the other side is just as understandable.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

imluvnit01 said:


> I can see your point. But the other side is just as understandable.


not really, not for a healthy wild bird.


----------



## imluvnit01 (Apr 16, 2011)

i guess its all a matter of opinion dear.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

imluvnit01 said:


> i guess its all a matter of opinion dear.


The law does not care about opinions dear. they are protected from being kept as pets ..which means they are wild birds..which is non disputable..


----------



## imluvnit01 (Apr 16, 2011)

understandable. and im not saying that i wont release him when he is ready and healthy. If he recovers then i will release him. Im just saying that law or not, it isnt always the right thing to do. After all, the law itself, isnt always right. That has been proven so many times through out the years in history. but like i said, when he starts eating on his own and flying right, i will release him.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

gbhman said:


> I'm not saying it's right to keep a wild bird... but if nobody ever kept a wild bird in history, then you, me, and everyone else wouldn't have our pigeons today. Just think where all our pets we have today originated from




yes, and they are still plucking parrots from the wild..because of the pet trade.. and back in history they did not have laws on this.. we are in the present...and should learn from our mistakes.. domestication has made them reley on us..and it makes some people money.. try to find the real wild pigeon of the past.. not many colonies around if any., it is kind of sad IMO


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

imluvnit01 said:


> understandable. and im not saying that i wont release him when he is ready and healthy. If he recovers then i will release him. Im just saying that law or not, it isnt always the right thing to do. After all, the law itself, isnt always right. That has been proven so many times through out the years in history. but like i said, when he starts eating on his own and flying right, i will release him.


we already know that nonreleaseables should not be released.. thought that was clear... and therefore one needs a permit to keep the bird for educational purposes... I do not always agree with that.. if someone who does not have a permit and can take good care of a nonreleasable... more power to them.. so we agree on that.


----------



## imluvnit01 (Apr 16, 2011)

wilbur past away on easter. I guess he was really sick and thats why he was abandoned.  cried for hours.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about that. 

Would you perhaps like a pet ringneck dove? Several people here breed them. 
Now I wish I had let my birds keep their eggs, I would let you have a weaned baby if I had any. If you wanted to pay part of shipping (I'm a poor college kid) and definitely wanted a bird, I could try letting my doves raise one the next time they lay. If you don't want another for some time, I understand that too.


----------



## imluvnit01 (Apr 16, 2011)

it was horrible i came home from working a double at my crappy restaraunt job, having a horrible easter already, and found him gone..  i had finally tought him to eat seeds, and to fly, and to ''sing'' lol.  r.i.p baby wilbur. But on the brighter side I think god and wilbur were trying to send me a sign because all day today everywhere i went outside i was surrounded by morning doves. One even flew right next to the truck with us for about a half a mile. He stayed with my window the whole time. It was beautiful.

my man brought me home a diamond dove today. Apparently he was lonely at the pet store, the only unmated dove in 6 different petstores.. lonely guy was rejected several times but still never gave up trying to find a mate. He was even so hopeful that he tried his mating routine on me today. Because of his hope and because of him bringing hope back to me i named him jude, just like the saint.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

It's amazing the sort of signs that show up sometimes, huh? It sounds like the birds worked all day to help you. 

Aw. Diamond doves are really sweet, though they seem flightier than my other doves.  
If you ever need help with your birds, this is the website that helped me figure out all that I needed to for my diamonds: http://www.diamonddove.info/
The lady who runs the site is really nice and helpful if you need to ask her any questions. She's also really knowledgeable about other species, and helped me a lot when I first got Edmund the ringneck. 

OH, and your baby might like a finch nest and a parakeet or cockatiel sized swing.  And a perch that's all twiggy with small twigs coming off (like this http://www.birdsupplies.com/v/vspfiles/assets/images/manzanitamb2.jpg ) so his feet get exercised with the naturally shaped perching surface.


----------



## imluvnit01 (Apr 16, 2011)

i have noticed jude likes to take off and fly into walls, not a good thing. It seems that he will sit on my shoulder and puff up, occasionally trying his mating call, but when my bf comes near by he takes off around the apt and eventually lands on the ground somewhere. I cant get him to eat though :/ he wont eat or drink. i did buy him a little nest just like they had at his store home, he has a high up perch, a food bowl and a water bowl, and even a hanging bell toy, he just doesnt seem happy. I uderstand that it is the first day in his new home, but what if he wont eat or drink, eeeeeeeeks. If a second one dies, i swear i will lose it.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Does he have a cage? Diamonds are highstrung and especially in the first days can panic and run into walls. This is dangerous--as he could break his neck. He may need a week or so of relatively quiet living in a cage before he can handle free-flying in your house. Read this: http://www.diamonddove.info/bird18_Taming.htm and maybe this under the heading about introducing a new bird number 2: http://www.diamonddove.info/bird04_Living.htm

The other potential problem here is jealousy--it sounds like you may be being thought of as your birds girlfriend, which could cause issues between the bird and your boyfriend.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Another useful page: http://www.diamonddove.info/bird02_Acquiring.htm#Bringing Diamonds Home

Don't forget the nightlight, or you'll be up all night tonight.


----------



## imluvnit01 (Apr 16, 2011)

yes he has a cage, and his cage is in the same room as my fishtank is, which has a light on at night, it lights it up enough to see so im hoping it will be enough. I was also wondering if i should get it a mate or if it would be happy just bonding with me. Truthfully i am very interested in frillback doves but i am not sure if doves can breed with other species of doves.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

It depends. How many hours per day are you home? 

I'm gone at least 4 hours a day, and sometimes I'm gone something closer to 12. I'm a college student and work to make my tuition money. I felt that this left my Edmund lonely and got him a hen. 
The other consideration is do you want to be seen as his mate? This is likely to happen if he is a solitary bird, which is ok if you are ok with it. He might not get along with your boyfriend, though, if he feels that he is a challenge to his position. (My once single male dove actually fell in love with my boyfriend more than me--but I think that was related to his bright red hair. lol)

Make absolutely positive if you get him a mate that the sex is correct. Very often pet store people have no idea what they are talking about. The one around here doesn't even understand what I'm asking for when I ask for a proper pet dove seed mix so I've had to get a family run feed store to order my birdseed. 

You should not mix larger species with diamonds. I have only seen two larger species mix with diamonds somewhat well and not as mates to the diamonds (Australian Crested Dove, and ringneck dove), but this was in an extremely large aviary setting. In smaller settings there can be injury to the diamonds. Frillbacks are pigeons. That makes them pretty large and probably pretty dangerous to put with diamonds.

Hybridization of doves does occur between certain species, but many hobbyists are against this (in particular with exotic types.) Most hybrids are sterile, like a mule.


----------



## imluvnit01 (Apr 16, 2011)

oh well then ill be sticking to a diamond lol. I guess i would love for it to bond with me, but i feel as if it is unfair to make him bond with me and never be able to start an actually family or an actual nest. By chance do you know how fast they lose there feathers? I am worried because since i got him just yesterday he has lost 6 feathers in his cage and i still do not think he has eaten


----------



## imluvnit01 (Apr 16, 2011)

the poor guy is pretty ragged looking. He came from the pet store with messed up feathers but now they are really haggard. I have pictures if you would like to see.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Pictures would be great. 

I know my Edmund came to me looking rough too from fights with other cocks. Do you think your bird may have been fighting for a mate before you got him? If so he could be rough looking too. 

6 feathers doesn't seem like too much--my doves shed a lot more than other birds. Does he have bald patches or ragged feathers? Is he preening? 
What are you offering him to eat?


----------



## imluvnit01 (Apr 16, 2011)

He was fighting. The poor guy was rejected so many times, and attacked by other males repeatedly. He actually gave up and tried mating with the parakeets lol. I gave him the same kind of seed that the store gave him, water, which he hasnt touched. and a spray millet treat. I want to offer him fruit or something but he wont let me just get my hand near him.

It wont let me upload on here, but if you click on my profile i have an album of him


----------



## imluvnit01 (Apr 16, 2011)

No he doesnt have any vald patches, and i have seen him preening his butt area, lol.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

imluvnit01 said:


> He was fighting. The poor guy was rejected so many times, and attacked by other males repeatedly. He actually gave up and tried mating with the parakeets lol. I gave him the same kind of seed that the store gave him, water, which he hasnt touched. and a spray millet treat. I want to offer him fruit or something but he wont let me just get my hand near him.
> 
> It wont let me upload on here, but if you click on my profile i have an album of him


ok, then don't be too scared about him looking ragged. Remind me and I'll show you some pics of Ed when I first got him. 

What brand of seed are you giving him though? What's in it? Some pet stores don't give them what they need. Does he have grit? (Kaytee Hi-Cal would be best.)

My birds like grapes sliced very tiny, but don't give him much (1/4th of a grape or less) or he'll get loose stools.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Preening is good, means he's probably calming a bit. 

If you didn't see my comment in your album--he needs his food dish to be on the floor of the cage.

Oh, I just thought of this--was that cage previously used by the mourning dove? Did you thoroughly sanitize everything the mourning dove used before using it for the diamond? Just in case. B/c bird diseases spread from bird-to-bird easily sometimes. 
By the way, if you bring in a female, do it after your male has settled in fairly well and be sure to quarantine the newcomer.

If you get a female, you will need some fake eggs. Otherwise you will have 30+ birds very quickly.


----------



## imluvnit01 (Apr 16, 2011)

ill have to get him some grit, how much would he need to eat of that?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

This is the grit I use: 
http://www.petco.com/product/7841/K...h-Hi-Cal-Grit-Supplement-for-Small-Birds.aspx

You should only need to buy one container for now. He won't go through it terribly quickly. But he does need it to digest. Put it in a separate bowl on the floor of the cage and he'll eat it as needed.

(btw--I don't like petco, but i found the picture of the product on their site first. Most of their people are not properly trained--at least around here--and don't know about the animals.) 

This is the seed I use for my diamonds:
http://www.petco.com/product/108598...o-Health-Finch-Food.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

I usually buy two or three bags of this at a time. My girls tend to spill their seed all over the place and also eat through it quickly. (High metabolism and hyper little birds.)


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

imluvnit01 said:


> He actually gave up and tried mating with the parakeets lol


Why on earth did they have him in with parakeets? A hookbilled parrot can seriously maim or kill a dove. The can easily rip off a dove's beak. Your baby is lucky to have gotten out of there with just ruffled feathers. That store should never have done that.


----------



## imluvnit01 (Apr 16, 2011)

oh they didnt put him in there with them. but the parakeets are right next to the dove so he can see them all day. and the lady (who i guess owns several doves) said he kept trying to show off through the glass. He tried to stick his head against the glass and pipe out his mating call


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Ok. that scared me lol. 

Oh, I just sent you an album link with pictures of my diamond setup.


----------

